# My newborn has been awake 8 hours and still won't go to sleep



## Kekei

My lo is 3 weeks old and we are having trouble getting her to sleep. I know that you can not expect a routine so early but here is our problem. She woke up today at 1:30pm and since then she has only has 10 minute naps at the most. It is now 9:45pm and she us still awake. We have tried everything: bath, rocking in our arms, lying on our chests, in her bouncer, clean nappy, feeding her etc and still she will not settle. She is not crying for long periods so we know nothing is upsetting her, she is just wide awake. Does anybody have any experience of this happening with their lo?


----------



## babybaillie

what happens when u put her down? Is she upset? I would put her down for the nite if shes not due anything else. Maybe she just needs less stimulation


----------



## Kekei

We have put her down in her crib but she cries although as soon as we pick her up she stops. X


----------



## Vickie

newborns do wake quite easily when you put them down, have you tried holding her for a good 20 minutes (until her hands are limp when you pick them up) before laying her down? Also do you swaddle? Might help. At this point she could be overly tired which generally makes it much harder to get them to sleep


----------



## babybaillie

I know its hard but u need to try n resist picking her up as soon as she cries, as this is what she will expect. 

or u could try putting her in her pram n rock her up and down til she nods off. that way shes not always used to falling asleep in u or oh's arms. i always found the baby swing a godsend for times like this.


----------



## Kekei

How long do we leave her crying till we pick her up as last night we were leaving her almost 10 minutes till picking her up each time and she was crying for almost 1 1/2 hours?


----------



## diz

Its really difficult and each to there own but i wouldn't let her cry for so long ... just my opinion. I let my LO fuss, but as soon as he starts to properly cry i pick him up to sooth him. At this age there not able to associate controlled crying/crying it out with you trying to teach them some thing...they cry because they are so, so young and they need you.

It kind of sounds like she is over stimulated. Have you tried the shush/pat technique, and also looking out for those early sleep cues - yawning, wide open fixed stare, rubbing face/grasping ears.....? I would also swaddle and hold her close, don't worry about accidental parenting at this point as she is so young...anything to get her to sleep.

Your doing really well - she is so young and its all so new. Hang in there!!! x


----------



## Vickie

at that age I personally wouldn't leave her to cry either. She's crying for a reason and doesn't understand controlled crying. By picking her up and soothing immediately you are helping her to create a sense of security--that you will be there when she needs you.


----------



## lillysmum

it sounds like she may be too overtired to sleep (which sounds daft i know but it has happened with my two so much) hugs to you and i hope you find a way of helping her get the sleep she needs :)


----------



## Kekei

We have swaddled her and so far so good all is quiet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Vickie

good luck :hugs:


----------

